
Uber adds option to tip drivers as it heads in new direction - QUFB
http://www.seattletimes.com/business/uber-adds-option-to-tip-drivers-as-it-heads-in-new-direction/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=article_left_1.1
======
slouch
I really wish companies would just pay their employees and raise prices
accordingly. I hate tipping.

~~~
metalliqaz
I completely understand, but like it or not we do have an established culture
and it's a good thing that Uber will allow their drivers to have some parity
with other people working in the service industry.

This is a pretty clear shift away from 100% rider focus to some balance of
rider/driver focus. I wonder, are they responding to a drop in driver supply?

